# barnett cobra



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey people, im new to here and got a little problem, ive got a barnett cobra and its lovely but I love the accuracy ive gained with it but need more power, has anyone got any advice on what bands would be useful? I think I should mention I hunt with it and want enough power to kill say a rabbit/pheasant humanly.


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

try some flatbands, they are very fast and very strong. i reccomend black for hunting because of its speed. but gold for everthing else becasue it lasts longer.

http://www.protherapysupplies.com/Shop-by-Brand/Thera-Band-Exercise-Bands/TheraBand-6-Yard


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. A friend if mine made me a lovely catapult and has these bands on, problem is I need tube bands for my cobra.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

hunterich said:


> Thanks for your reply. A friend if mine made me a lovely catapult and has these bands on, problem is I need tube bands for my cobra.


 I have a lot of surgical tubing...1/4 I.D.
The shipping to England is not cheap though.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.melchiorm...d_aroundend.jpg
http://www.melchiorm..._starship_1.jpg
http://www.melchiorm..._starship_2.jpg

http://www.melchiormenzel.de/

Flat band is compatible with modern tube slingshots like Barnett.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Try the trumark RRT bands.


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

they also have this

http://www.protherapysupplies.com/Shop-by-Brand/Thera-Band-Tubing_2/Theraband-Tubing


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

Same tubing as mentioned above but Uk supplier.
http://www.physiosupplier.com/Thera-Band-Exercise-Tubing.html


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks but what strength do I need for my barnett?


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

hunterich said:


> Thanks but what strength do I need for my barnett?


If the rubber strip is too thin, you can cut up multiple pieces and they work even better than a single thick rubber, just more works to do and a slightly lower lifespan.


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

hunterich said:


> Thanks but what strength do I need for my barnett?


Alot will bepend on your draw length and ammo used and the intended range ZDP-189 has posted lots on designing (for want of a better word) your ideal band set up. I have found is resources most helpful and would reccommend checking them out yourself. People can give you some really good advice but finding something that really works for yourself is sometimes simply personal preference. Hope this helps but must add I am no expert!


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.melchiormenzel.de/

Read through this website, you will understand most of the things you want to know.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Good site HOE


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

That is the Wiki of slingshots, I'm not so happy to see many newbies who don't read it(those who don't even bother to read). Most of my knowledge comes from there, everything is explained scientifically.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Yes agreed, that is a site that must be visited. I think that site or important info from the site should be taken and make a sticky. Anyway thanks for the link.


----------

